# HAPPY BIRTHDAY LISA !!!



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

LISA, WISHING YOU A WONDERFUL BIRTHDAY TODAY !!

You are helpful and so full of great information. I have to thank you again for pointing me to the Madan brush.

I hope you and your family enjoy a big cake.!!
Cicero sends a lick to MeMe!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

arty::clap2: HAPPY BIRTHDAY LISA! :clap2:arty:
Hope you have a great day!:thumb:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Lisa!!! we miss you around here.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy birthday Lisa!!! arty:

Hope you come back soon!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Lisa!! Hope you are out celebrating.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Happy Birthday Lisa!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday Lisa!!! arty:arty:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy birthday!!!!! Hope it's a great one!! arty:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

:juggle: arty: Happy Birthday, Lisa! May this be the best year yet! arty: :juggle:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:whoo:It's your Birthday :dance:It's your Birthday!!! - Hope it's the best EVER!!!!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Lisa! :cheer2: arty: :cheer2: *


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Hope you have a happy birthday Lisa! :whoo:


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Lisa! Cazzie wags his tail for you and Chelsie does too!

Suzy


----------

